# Do you use LED grow lights for your indoor cannabis growing



## ledgrowing (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello,
May I know what kind of grow light you guys are using? 
I saw this grow light on ins. Does anyone used it? Thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Looks to be standard Quatum tech approx 300-600 watts depending on what the boards are rated and driven.
Any links


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

I have built my own using HLG Quantum boards and a good driver to power them (need the right driver depending on the power draw).
Save some money look into building yourself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Check this link








						HLG Quantum Board LED Grow Light Review (2020) - 420 Arena
					

HLG Quantum Board LED Grow Light in 2020 are reviewed with features, Pros, Cons, Buyer’s Guide to Quantum Board LED Grow Lights & FAQs.




					420arena.com
				



.


----------



## MatStrat (Aug 17, 2021)

Im using the iL8x  LED right now. Never seen that one you posted, but looks like a normal quantum board LED. I think HLG is on the race on par with iluminar for quality/price ratio right now.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 17, 2021)

Darn it, I guess they caught on. For a while, they had these for 699.99. made the 4panel diy not make quite as much sense. Still a good deal at 775....
I knew I should have snagged one of those!









						HLG 600 Rspec®
					

High Efficiency Commercial Indoor Horticulture LED grow light designed to replace a 1000watt HID with just 490 Watts. 1522 PPF @ 2.55 PPF/W. Full-spectrum. Reliable passive-cooled design. Powered by Samsung LM301H LED and Deep Red LED 660nm




					horticulturelightinggroup.com
				




Bubba


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 17, 2021)

Thinkgrow Model-H... ❤


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Thinkgrow Model-H... ❤


some info @Bubba 





						ThinkGrow
					






					www.thinkgrowled.com


----------



## Bubba (Aug 18, 2021)

Looks nice, seems more online for commercial use.

For my money right now, I see no better light for me and my uses, ( 2x4 and 4x4 tents) than Mars Hydro SP3000. Look at the in depth par testing done by Cocoforcannabis site. Perfect pattern in 2x2, worst corners over 700. 2 of those lights in a 4x4? À+ according to them, even better pattern.

I'm sure others can also do this, the site given has tested many.The other point is cost.

Full price 399, I've obtained two deeply discounted by Mars Hydro. 1800 par? Way too much unless your grow is super scientific as to strain, and it's precise uptake, supplying what it can uptake, light par adjusted to formula, tweeked with CO2.

I had a 2x4 experiment with 3 to of the cheap Phlizon led (1000 model,now 80 bucks apiece,
That did quite well. For me and my world, SP3000 is the cost benefit light in 2x4 and 4x4.

Many choices, Liked the extensive testing done at various heights, in exactly the 2 sized tents I have used.

Plus, on sale, Mars Hydro puts these on regularly, along with discount code from Cocoforcannabis.



Bubba


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 18, 2021)

Thank you Rosterman.. sorry I should have put up a little more info. It's a great light a little pricey but I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for.this particular light is no exception. It's great low heat max results*. *


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Looks nice, seems more online for commercial use.
> 
> For my money right now, I see no better light for me and my uses, ( 2x4 and 4x4 tents) than Mars Hydro SP3000. Look at the in depth par testing done by Cocoforcannabis site. Perfect pattern in 2x2, worst corners over 700. 2 of those lights in a 4x4? À+ according to them, even better pattern.
> 
> ...


I grow in a 4x4 tent also. This GSC is using that light. Best of luck sir.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Thank you Rosterman.. sorry I should have put up a little more info. It's a great light a little pricey but I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for.this particular light is no exception. It's great low heat max results*. *


 So True
My old business cards had this saying by good ole Ben Franklin


----------



## Bubba (Aug 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So True
> My old business cards had this saying by good ole Ben Franklin
> 
> View attachment 277159


Always my rule for tools....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 18, 2021)

In any event, they appear to be top notch lighting. So many are entering the fray these days.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Bubba said:


> In any event, they appear to be top notch lighting. So many are entering the fray these days.
> 
> Bubba


Wonder what tech will come next


----------



## Bubba (Aug 18, 2021)

Anyone know price?


----------



## ledgrowing (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks to be standard Quatum tech approx 300-600 watts depending on what the boards are rated and driven.
> Any links


We saw it from Amazon: Luxvoko


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wonder what tech will come next


Seems like I've noticed many high end manufacturers using other than the famous Samsung 301 family.  Both because of shortages, and new technology. The high end brands are getting all the light necessary, and these other leds  are under driven, which should extend life and reduce heat.

Penetration and dispersal of light are other areas that are getting big improvements.



Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes indeed China is playing some funny shiit now that the US has become dependent on their electronics.
We sent all our Factories over there and now they are the only producers of certain things.
Smart War move


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks like the H model is about 1350.00 retail.
Not only dimmable, but each spectrum is adjustable. They give approx 1700 on PAR measurements. They didn't give, or I didn't find at what height this was obtained. 

I would like to see full PAR testing (if it already out there, it likely will be. Various heights, and resulting PAR measurements in the center zone and far corners.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Looks like the H model is about 1350.00 retail.
> Not only dimmable, but each spectrum is adjustable. They give approx 1700 on PAR measurements. They didn't give, or I didn't find at what height this was obtained.
> 
> I would like to see full PAR testing (if it already out there, it likely will be. Various heights, and resulting PAR measurements in the center zone and far corners.
> ...


You Big Know it all LOL


----------



## Bubba (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't think it would prove insufficient, just the opposite. If at 20 + inches they get 1700, it is too much light FOR MY setup. About 1000-1100 is about all I can use. 

If the 1700 is at a lower than 20 inch height, raising it should lower the center zone PAR, and typically raise PAR in the corners.

Right now, at 20 inches I'm sitting 950-1000 PAR center zone, corners remaining over 700.
This is all the light I can use in setup now.

Bubba


----------



## DavidLMorris (Oct 22, 2021)

I built my own setup using regular LED lights that I could find on Amazon for a low price. All of my lights are purple. I read a study that concluded that purple-colored light helps plants grow. I once heard about a lunatic in my town growing cannabis using a solar flag pole light and that the results were astonishing. I could not believe it, so I bought this one https://www.amazon.com/Flagpole-Energy-Battery-Illumunation-Vont/dp/B00YBDA7DC/ from Amazon and tried to figure out what the hell he could be using this light for and how it helped him in any way. I could not, for the love of God, figure it out. I still think that it’s just an urban legend. I gave up and just hung it on my flag since I already bought it anyway. I still don’t understand how I could fall for such a stupid story.


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 31, 2021)

I compared HLG with Elevated Lighting in the 600W class and went with Elevated.


----------



## _gira_ (Dec 4, 2021)

A question, I am looking for a new better LED light since i got the cheapest one for my first grow...
I plan to grow (auto's for now) in about 1m2 box that will be fully dressed in Mylar Diamond foil. So about 4 plants would fit inside. I'm having trouble deciding whats a good light for those conditions; Viparspectra 600w or something like Mars Hydro TS1000 ...? Just some examples, i wanna buy quality light that can sustain my grows and last.
Some feedback or suggestons on this would be appreciated, have a look at the site linked since I'm in europe its very expensive to order from outside


----------



## pute (Dec 4, 2021)

I can't help.  I still use HPS.


----------



## Airbone (Dec 4, 2021)

_gira_ said:


> A question, I am looking for a new better LED light since i got the cheapest one for my first grow...
> I plan to grow (auto's for now) in about 1m2 box that will be fully dressed in Mylar Diamond foil. So about 4 plants would fit inside. I'm having trouble deciding whats a good light for those conditions; Viparspectra 600w or something like Mars Hydro TS1000 ...? Just some examples, i wanna buy quality light that can sustain my grows and last.
> Some feedback or suggestons on this would be appreciated, have a look at the site linked since I'm in europe its very expensive to order from outside


I use Mars hydro, viper spectras, and spider farmer.
All three are good options, I personally like the Mars hydro and spider farmer myself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2021)

I would go spider farmer than Mars Hydro
Mars has come a long way from the old purple blue lights (burple)
Mars has some better units than the TS1000 also


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

1.2 meter....wide, tall or what.  close to 4 ft, if 4 feet or so long, how wide? TS 1000 would do a 2x2 0r maybe 3x3, I think Carty uses similar with great results.  If 4 ft wide, two TS 1000 or TSL 2000 or SP 3000, unless you mean 4x4, then double recs or go for one big one.  GMO just fired up his 4x4 with one of their new FC-E 8000  lights.  GMO also used 4 of the TS 1000 in a 4x4 with great results.  Check his journals,

Bubba


----------



## _gira_ (Dec 4, 2021)

1m squared Bubba, 1.6x0.7 meters (width x depth) and 1.6m in height. Will check the journals tho


----------



## Airbone (Dec 4, 2021)

Sorry for us non metric people lol.
Conversion shows roughly 2x5 in standard measurements.
I would use a sp 3000 in a Mars hydro or a sf2000 for that area.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

OK, about 5.25 feet long.  1.6 meters = 5.249 ft I think. .7 meter is about 2.3.  That single TS1000 would be OK to start, but at veg and especially flower you would want more.  GMO's 4x4 used 4 of the TS1000 I believe. s5x2.3 grow.  2 of them ought to do, or a TSL 2000 or SP3000.

bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Sorry for us non metric people lol.
> Conversion shows roughly 2x5 in standard measurements.
> I would use a sp 3000 in a Mars hydro or a sf2000 for that area.


I assume you mean the TSL 2000? maybe?

Bubba


----------



## Airbone (Dec 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I assume you mean the TSL 2000? maybe?
> 
> Bubba







As far as a spider farmer option.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh spider farmer!  I thought you were talking Mars Hydro.


----------



## _gira_ (Dec 4, 2021)

I actually just found a used VIPARSPECTRUM W600 for a very nice price, I think im gonna go with that. It's strong compared to the other light mentioned here and I've seen some growers here (and one of my friends has it) use them for even bigger spaces so I think it should be fine. Plus, if I also add the light I'm using now...
Shipping costs where I'm at are very budget killing so buying used local is the way to go heh.
Again, ty for info


----------



## Airbone (Dec 4, 2021)

_gira_ said:


> I actually just found a used VIPARSPECTRUM W600 for a very nice price, I think im gonna go with that. It's stronger than the other lights mentioned as far as I can tell (umols and such) and I've seen some growers here (and one of my friends has it) use them for even bigger spaces so I think it should be fine. Plus, if I also add the light I'm using now...
> Shipping costs where I'm at are very budget killing so buying used local is the way to go heh.
> Again, ty for info


Your correct, I have 2 viper spectra “1000 watt”. Actual power on those are 130 watt higher than my “1000 watt” spider farmer that pulls only 100. Only thing I don’t like about running 2 in a 2x4 is the heat.
They definitely seem to burn hotter than my Mars or spider farmer.
But they do work well!
Just keep an eye on your heat!
And happy growing!




This is what the viper spectra did!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 4, 2021)

One thing I wished I researched more.  Lighting.  I have 2 Vipraspectre and 2 Amazon knockoffs,  I really wish I went with the Mars Hydro.  And at the time it didn't have anything to do with money.  I was going to buy 3 of each rather than 2.  Glad I didn't.  Santa is coming in a couple weeks though and I been trying to be a really good boy.  Probably be Mars Hydro with another 2 Vipra's and I will shuck or give away my amazon knockoffs.  Use Vipras for side lighting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 5, 2021)

_gira_ said:


> A question, I am looking for a new better LED light since i got the cheapest one for my first grow...
> I plan to grow (auto's for now) in about 1m2 box that will be fully dressed in Mylar Diamond foil. So about 4 plants would fit inside. I'm having trouble deciding whats a good light for those conditions; Viparspectra 600w or something like Mars Hydro TS1000 ...? Just some examples, i wanna buy quality light that can sustain my grows and last.
> Some feedback or suggestons on this would be appreciated, have a look at the site linked since I'm in europe its very expensive to order from outside


I’m running spider farmer SF-2000 lights in my indoor set up in my two by four tent with 5 plants in 7 gallon pots. it is my first grow but the plants have loved it so far through out their veggie cycle and now in flower. I would highly recommend this light for a small tent.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m running spider farmer SF-2000 lights in my indoor set up in my two by four tent with 5 plants in 7 gallon pots. it is my first grow but the plants have loved it so far through out their veggie cycle and now in flower. I would highly recommend this light for a small tent.


That should work great. Mars also makes the TSL 2000 which also great for 2x4. I have SP 3000 light for 2x4 and double up for 4x4. Love them, but heat needs dealt with.some of their newer light use the bridge lux LEDs, which run a little cooler.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That should work great. Mars also makes the TSL 2000 which also great for 2x4. I have SP 3000 light for 2x4 and double up for 4x4. Love them, but heat needs dealt with.some of their newer light use the bridge lux LEDs, which run a little cooler.
> 
> Bubba


my plants are loving it even tho I only planned for four plants. Didn’t have it in my heart to toss the fifth one and squeezed her in. She seems to be thanking me for it.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

I bought a photontek600 about a month and a half ago, it's far cooler than HPS or CMH by a country mile, blindingly bright...my first plants under it for all their lives are due nto be taken around Christmas...anticipation is ripe...


----------



## Bubba (Dec 6, 2021)

Exceptional light. I believe they are the US version of  a Canadian company...Lumitek, or Something starting with a L.

New generation LEDs, light bars removable if all not needed, a full on pro light. I'm sure you will be impressed. I know I am!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice Light Boo
Mars is making copies now , Thats all they do is copy others designs.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 283517
> 
> Nice Light Boo
> Mars is making copies now , Thats all they do is copy others designs.


As long as they do a good job, I have no problem with standing on the shoulders of Giants, as long as price is good. The original may be better, or warranted better and longer, finer fit and finish, etc. But if does and has 90% for less....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 9, 2021)

Also the Photontek Has controllable spectrum, and I believe each of the individual light strips are removable. There is truth in the old saying, Buy the best and only cry once.

Dam nice light Boo.

Bubba


----------

